# Heki 3 Rooflight Fluorescent Lamps



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Whilst away at the Malvern show and the MHF Global rally, one of the two fluorescent lamps built into the Heki 3 rooflight failed. 

No problem as there is an accessory shop between Malvern showground and Blackmore c/c where we were staying. Just get a replacement 8w tube   

Tried the new tube and nothing. Decided to leave it until we returned home.

Removed all the screws from inside and carefullly lowered the inner Heki bits and had a look. Feeding the lamps are two separate mini circuit boards to bump up the voltage the start the fluorescent and the one in question looked as though it had cooked two of the transistors. I replaced the quick blow fuse which quickly blew again. 

Phoned up Dometic/Seitz number who put me through to their spares section in Leeds - each circuit board was 4-6 weeks delivery, £68 odds plus VAT and postage. 

I declined to order having considered replacing with LEDs or similar and took a spin up to my local B&Q. They had some battery/12v 8v fluorescent
lamps which looked like they would work. Took one home and stripped it down. By using the circuit inside, and different connectors, both the lamps are now working.

The B&Q lamps are under a tenner.

A couple of points worthy of note.

The little circuit board boosts the 12v to around 300v momentarily to fire up the tube and can give quite a nasty little shock.

The wires on the B&Q lamp circuit board are fairly flimsy and I knocked one off - soldered it back on in the wrong place and had to buy another lamp.

Now have 4 spare tubes - 2 from B&Q and 2 bought at Malvern.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

seeing that i have the same lights, a good tip me thinks, thanks .dennis


----------

